# Logger does not care to watch safety video...



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2006)

I have a logger friend (young) who recently had his chainsaw kickback while bucking (tip hit another log) and this injured another worker who was "standing close by" watching.

Well my friend has now moved up to felling trees.

Hummm...

Thinking that this guy might live a bit longer with a bit of safety training... I asked him if he would watch a chainsaw/tree felling safety video I have, if I gave it to him???

He said he would probably not watch it!

Well I guess you can lead a horse to water...


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Sep 11, 2006)

I think the word "young" in your description pretty much sums it up. Young people, kids, teenagers, even those in their early 20's know everything. He doesn't need to watch that video because obviously he already knows everything in it, and it won't apply to him. He couldn't possibly learn anything new.:monkey: 

Didn't you know that Billy Bob? How foolish of you to offer your help.


----------



## John Ellison (Sep 11, 2006)

If that accident did'nt wise him up, nothing will. Hope he dosent have kids.


----------



## smokechase II (Sep 11, 2006)

*video*

I hope his co-workers who are standing close by don't have kids.

They might be interested in the video.

Not to be lost in this discussion is the responsibility of the co-worker to maintain a safe working distance in a variety of jobs.

In the case of the young cutter here, co-workers might want to expand that area around Mr. Safety. 
When a diver is competing their points are adjusted with the degree of difficulty of each particular dive.
Some sawyers do represent a greater degree of difficulty to work safely around.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 11, 2006)

Well being a young logger myself ( 24 ) and making a mistake similar to what he did except I was the one who got the injury , cut my big toe on left foot nearly clear off.. I would say he's stubborn and your probably right thinks he knows everything .

I always said that something like that would never happen to me and well it did and does to alot of loggers who do not have the proper training or just are trying to rush things and many other reasons . But I have the training and go to refresher courses often and pay very close attention to waht I'm doing and my surroundings. Ive been in the logging industry since I was around 13 years old when I started running skidder and started falling timber when I was 16 and still do so today on a daily basis and run grapple skidder and have run feller buncher , log loader etc..gained alot of expierence from watching others run equipment and chainsaws etc..and learned alot on my own and through good professional classes..

But thats just me but I think he should watch it and see what he gains from it..we have annual safety meeting at the company I work for to watch and discuss things like these.

Later Rob


----------



## Jumper (Sep 11, 2006)

Good topic, should be in the Safety Forum for those that do not always read logging.


----------



## Oregon Engineer (Sep 12, 2006)

Billy_Bob said:


> Thinking that this guy might live a bit longer with a bit of safety training... I asked him if he would watch a chainsaw/tree felling safety video I have, if I gave it to him???
> 
> He said he would probably not watch it!
> 
> Well I guess you can lead a horse to water...



Bring the pictures to him. Here is one from a New Zealand site:
http://www.osh.govt.nz/kidz/gore/kickback.shtml









I have access to a "book of Horrors" that shows kickback injuries. I've seen it once and it made me sick. If you need a few more pictures to post in the guy's truck, let me know.


----------



## pgg (Oct 10, 2007)

I've worked in the bush on chainsaws my whole life, only a brainless idiot gets cut that bad. As for learners, watch out...


----------



## slowp (Oct 10, 2007)

As one who walks around checking work in logging areas, I appreciate it when someone warns me to be extra careful about somebody else and their work. I'm usually extra skittish when I'm approaching somebody I've never worked around before. And some that I have.


----------



## hfrench (Oct 10, 2007)

Jumper said:


> Good topic, should be in the Safety Forum for those that do not always read logging.




I am new here... where is the Safety Forum ?, I don't see it.
Makes sense to have one.


----------



## Stihlboy088 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Young feller*

Hey guys, i'm only 19 and received my first saw when i was 13 from my dad, i get my hands on every safety training information that i can, and take every opportunity to join in training seminars, and learn from seasoned veterans of the trade and have not once cut myself, i'll admit that i have had close calls. Theres no sense in doing anything if it can't be done safely otherwise you might not be around to keep doing it. tell your friend he's a fool and i'm not trying to be a jerk about it but if he doesn't want to listen to safety practices please have him stay out of Wisconsin we don't need any of that kind of junk working in our forests. "Safety is the name o da game"

Stihlboy088 
__________________________
Stihl 360 pro, Stihl 260 pro, Jonsered 2165 turbo, Husky 372 xp=wives
74' 200 International P.u., 80' Scout II=toys, International 3444=wood hauling animal.


----------



## aquan8tor (Oct 12, 2007)

hfrench said:


> I am new here... where is the Safety Forum ?, I don't see it.
> Makes sense to have one.





There is an arborcultural injuries and fatalitites forum. Safety is definitely a concern that not enough people keep as their #1 priority; even if you do, accidents can still happen. Be safe.


----------



## g.moore (Oct 15, 2007)

IMO you should give it to the guy who was hurt. It is as much his fault as it was the one running the saw. When I am around others cutting I give them at least an 8'-10' "safety zone" and if I approach them its when they have either shut down or are not cutting and looking directly at me. On the same token when I am cutting I warn everyone to stay a safe distance away and if they get too close for my comfort I stop and shag them away. He may be the type of guy who will listen to occasional "pointers" given to him in a "hey this might help" type of way.


----------



## Stihlboy088 (Oct 16, 2007)

I dunno if it wasn't already discussed in a safety mtg, but the guy should definately watch the video, hell the entire crew ought to watch it I told my uncles about it and that's what they thought too. one of them is 76 one is 72 and one is 68, they have been in the woods since they can all remember and theres only 2 reasons those tough old guys are all still alive, #1 proper safety practices,#2 god only knows.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Oct 20, 2007)

*young*



Billy_Bob said:


> I have a logger friend (young) who recently had his chainsaw kickback while bucking (tip hit another log) and this injured another worker who was "standing close by" watching.
> 
> Well my friend has now moved up to felling trees.
> 
> ...



I hate to say this, but back when i was about 22 or so cuttin' logs all the time and whatnot, I thought I knew alot also. I had a buddy that I was sure knew everything about it. I told my old cousin' that, talking about other logging stuff, right off the bat he smacked me upside the head and said, "NOBODY KNOWS EVERYTHING ABOUT LOGGING!!!" He has a degree in forestry from one of the biggest foresting schools in america, Paul Smiths College, has been running a chainsaw logging with the family sawmill for over 60 yrs and said he still didn't know everything. HENCE, I wised up and took what he said to heart. I ALWAYS LISTEN to what older guys tell me. Even at 34 and logging for 20yrs now I still know that I have a lot to learn and welcome anything any older dude can tell me. I've only been hurt a couple times, prolly cause I listen and am careful. Just my .02. Cheers eh?

 
Dude


----------



## woodchuck361 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm surprised his employer didn't make the whole crew watch a safety video. I worked for many years in a dealership as a mechanic and if anyone in the shop had an accident of any kind we all got to watch a safety video. Insurance reasons I guess, but still not a bad idea. If nothing else it keep people from doing unsafe things just so we didn't have to watch the video again.


----------



## elliott (Oct 26, 2007)

I've been teased and laughed at a few times for admitting this, but I'm a little scared of my saw and a little scared of falling timber, and I think this keeps me in a safety zone mentally. When I think I'm getting a little over-comfortable, I just think about the damage my 91cc saw can do to my flesh, and then I think about the crushing weight of a log or even just a limb falling on me, and I get put back in my place real fast. I have a very vivid imagination, so forming mental pictures of these possible injuries keeps me a little scared. Safe cuttin' everyone!:greenchainsaw:


----------

